# Simplicity thoughts?



## maxmag (Nov 30, 2014)

I know simplicity makes top-notch mowers, but what about sno-throwers? Most talk on this forum seems to be Honda, Ariens, Yamaha. Are new ones o.k., or were the old ones good? Not looking for one,have a Husqvarna that I am very happy with , just curious what your thoughts are.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

I considered them when I was searching since my friend has a 26" he got a few years ago and is very happy with it. His drive is close to 500 ft and it does a nice job. But what got me away from it and toward an Ariens is the bigger impeller on the Ariens and the number of positive reviews, and I don't like the Simplicity dealer by me. The price for the 24" simplicity pro was $1800, while my 24" Ariens SHO (with the same 306 cc engine) was $1400. Granted the simplicity comes with the BS engine while mine is the Ariens (LCT) engine. Performance wise, they should be comparable.


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

A couple years ago I really was thinking of Simplicity or Snapper (same thing) but in the end, the price really became to large of an obstacle for me. Plus I was not crazy about the electric chute rotation as to me, it seemed like a needless chance for something to go wrong.
And the one other thing that put me off was seeing some really cheap looking Snapper mowers on the dealers floor. It made me a bit nervous of where Briggs and Stratton was taking the brand.

I ended up taking what I considered the safe route and buying an Ariens


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Those two brands are great indeed but not the only choices out there if you cannot find a deal you like around you. There are also Toro and Honda that are widely available, Toro is in similar price range and of course Honda a bit more but when you look at them you'll see what sets them apart. I don't have a big enough driveway to justify it but if I did I would consider a Honda in a heartbeat.


----------



## maxmag (Nov 30, 2014)

About 18yrs ago I was looking at single stage blowers and wanted the simplicity but the J.D. was a lot cheaper so I bought it. Still works like a champ. Sounds like the price is still an issue. So far I am very happy with the Husqvarna LCT engine on mine. I was thinking of buying an old blower to restore and was thinking Ariens or Simplicity.


----------



## DavidR (Jan 13, 2015)

I love my Simplicity blowers. I live off the eastern end of Lake Ontario, right in the lake effect snow belt, and they handle snow like a champ. I bought both of them used, and the only issues have been due to their previous owners.

I personally wouldn't buy a new one, though, mostly due to price. (I also prefer the manual chute controls.) Around here, you can find good used ones on Craigslist all day long for $200-$500. Not just old ones, either.

I guess everyone's experience is different though...they only new blower I've ever owned was a Husqvarna, and it was the biggest pile of garbage I've ever owned.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

I like these models of Simplicity a lot. built like a tank and very good quality components. I upgraded mine to a new 8hp harbor freight engine and it throws awesome. I wouldn't touch a new one though.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't have any experience with the newer ones (2000 and newer), but I have had a few older ones and they all performed well and were very well built.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

maxmag said:


> About 18yrs ago I was looking at single stage blowers and wanted the simplicity but the J.D. was a lot cheaper so I bought it. Still works like a champ. Sounds like the price is still an issue. So far I am very happy with the Husqvarna LCT engine on mine. I was thinking of buying an old blower to restore and was thinking Ariens or Simplicity.


I'm restoring a 64 Bobcat, not so much to use but because its vintage and quite unique. I think a little older Simplicity, the commercial model with square frame would be my choice to restore to use. My neighbour tells me he now has an older Ariens that his father-in -law installed a Honda motor on. I haven't seen it yet but am hoping to get a pictures of it and post it.
The spec's on the new Husqvarna 300 series are up there with a very good warranty. the service center for these in my area is in the next town and is a family run hardware store as well. A lot of people take all makes of snow blowers to be serviced from other towns around. I have heard some bad news about Husqvarna on this forum but I would think anything the owner to this hardware sells works. Snow blowers are new to me though, so for now I'm mostly listening.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Other than this issue, I am real happy with mine.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...um/16305-broken-drive-bracket.html#post177058


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

I purchased the Simplicity mfg no.1695824 in January 2011. We were having one of our worst winters ever and the stores were sold out of regular retail machines, so I opted for a commercial blower. There were no local Honda or Ariens dealers near me so I only really had one option. My wife was tired of watching me shovel and would have allowed me to spend whatever I wanted at the time, so I jumped on that opportunity. I love the machine, and so far have not had anything outside of normal maintenance (plugs,oil, tire pressure, grease and such). I love the hand warmers and the auto chute adjustment. As long as your blower is kept in an enclosed garage I see no reason why the auto chute would fail. If you store it outside in a shed in subzero conditions then it might be a problem. The impeller on this 24 inch blower is 14 inches and has no problem with heavy wet snow.

If I were buying another blower today I would purchase the same one. However, if there was a local Ariens dealer closer to me I would probably give the Ariens SHO a test run to see if the auto turn was something I would like or dislike and give it strong consideration.
Since my machine was manufactured in September 2010 it was one of the last Briggs engines made in the US. Not sure if that's a positive or negative, but so far it starts on the first pull, and runs smoothly and fairly quiet. I think buying one of the commercial units used might be a real good deal if nothing major needed repair. Hopefully my present machine will be good for another twenty years or more. Not sure if I can say that about myself.


----------

